# Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln



## aalangler77 (25. Juli 2012)

Kann man die Shimano Ultegra CI4 14000 XT-A zum Welsangeln benutzen oder könnt ihr mir eine andere rolle empfehlen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Kann man schon, allerdings wird sie nach dem ein oder anderem kampfstarken Waller reif für den Abfalleimer sein.
Penn 950 SSM oder - in der Preisklasse der Shimano - Fin Nor Offshore 9500. Wenn Shimano, dann eine Thunnus 16000.


----------



## aalangler77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Warum wird die Rolle so schnell kaput sein ich hab gedacht shimano bringt ganz gute rollen auf den markt

Könnt ihr mir noch eine rolle empfehlen die eine größeren spuhle also eine die besser zum weit werfen ist


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Weil die von Dir genannte Rolle nicht stabil genug gebaut ist. Hohe Spule und gezieltes Wallerfischen funktioniert nicht, weil eine hohe Spule einen großen Spulenhub und somit eine lange Achse voraussetzt und sich die wiederum verbiegen kann.


----------



## aalangler77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

was denkst du wie große waller würde die rolle aushalten
denn in dem gewässer wo ich angle sind jetzt nich die riesen drin


----------



## aalangler77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

was hälst du von dieser rolle Ryobi Rolle Carnelian 20000


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Die Rolle kann bei einem Waller mit 150cm draufgehen oder einen 2m+ aushalten. Probier es aus, dann weißt Du es. Die Ryobi kenne ich nicht, aber wieso willst Du für eine Rolle die weniger Schnur fasst mehr Geld ausgeben als für eine die mehr fasst (Fin Nor Offshore)?
Rücklaufsperre braucht man beim Wallerfischen nicht und mir fällt auch sonst kein objektiver Grund ein wieso eine Rolle sowas braucht. Bei den Offshores die ich hatte, hat auch nichts geklickert. Selbst wenn, wäre mir das egal, weil es vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her keine alternative Wallerrolle gibt (mal von der Penn abgesehen, die zwar auch taugt, aber eklig aussieht).


----------



## aalangler77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

ich wollte die shimano haben weil ich eine rolle wollte mit der man auch mal weit auswerfen kann. Du hast aber recht denn die rollen sind eher für karpfenangler gedacht


----------



## aalangler77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Ich hab mich für die penn blattle 8000 entschieden. 
Die soll ja ganz gut sein oder stimmt das nicht?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Höher übersetzt, weniger Schnurfassung und trotzdem teurer als eine 950 SSM.


----------



## Noby (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Nimm die 6500 Baitrunner die sind super !!!:m


----------



## Wickedstyler (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

unicat warlock 90 .. sehr gute rolle aus eigener erfahrung ..


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*



Noby schrieb:


> Nimm die 6500 Baitrunner die sind super !!!:m



fische auch fast nur mit denen! Einziger Nachteil ist die Schnurfassung!


----------



## Noby (1. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> fische auch fast nur mit denen! Einziger Nachteil ist die Schnurfassung!


 
Einfach ein wenig mehr Schnur daruf,habe ich auch,spielt beim rausfahren mit dem Boot sowieso keine Rolle !!

Gruß Nobby


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Penn 950 SSM - Preis Leistung ist nicht zu Topen :m
Sehr Robust hohe bremskraft,und Langlebig


----------



## Dakarangus (4. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rollen zum Welsangeln*

Ich denke der TE hat kein Interesse mehr, das habe ich in letzter Zeit häufiger beobachtet, da ist ein Muster drin:
- Frage stellen
- konkrete Tipps kriegen
- dann was ganz anderes als empfohlen machen und sich nicht mehr melden


----------

